# In The Moment



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

Starting today I am committed to losing weight-getting rid of most of gained fat so that I have the energy to exercise enough to feel good and think clearly, so my shoes won't be too tight/painful anymore (I can put the ensoles that I ripped out to make them fit not so tight back in before they wear out), can where my old clothes, can sleep better, can feel cooler in summer, can smile without my face shaping out into a lumpy pie, can......the list is endless. 
Starting weight 160 		.   Goal 120 .

Today I was "attacked" by another on facebook who did not agree with me - who cares, right? Why would he think I care about what he thinks? Why did he care
about what I think? some people have major problems with that. 

I wish my son would go out and make a friend/friends - it is not good to live in seclusion. he needs to go find a honeypoo.

I sooooo wish my work place was not decorated wall to wall with with religious BS, especially inches to the computer I work on - it is sooooo annoying.

People complain about bullies at school - hey - newsflash - bullies are everywhere - including at work.....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2018)

I think those people may be jealous because you have the tenacity to follow through and try to accomplish your goal. I would use there comments in a positive way to strengthen me and show them you can do it.  Maybe you could decorate the wall near you with something that pleases you.


----------



## garnet (Mar 25, 2018)

Happy sunday Ruth.  No one at my work place knows I am an atheist. I think with all the religious parafenalia I should not reveal it. As far as your suggestion of adding something to it all - that's a great idea - perhaps a small positive cheerful quote that is not related to religion in any way that might make them feel good when they read it. I will look up one on the internet today and write it on an index card and stick it on the "good news" board at work. Thank you for a wonderful suggestion.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2018)

Garnet, good luck with your weight loss plan. 40  lbs? You can do it!

I hope your son will come out of his shell, and don't bother caring about FB people. 

Pinning up something inspirational at work that YOU like is a good idea, just do the job and don't worry about anyone else. Do you work for a church? Otherwise I'm surprised it's allowed to that extent.


----------



## garnet (Mar 25, 2018)

Don't work at a church-the last place I worked had scriptures on the wall behind glass!  It wasn't a church either. To me when people wear religious jewelry (necklaces/earrings with crosses...etc) they are also promoting religion to co-workers. There are many things religious people do/say that they do not even realize promotes religion to co-workers such as when I sneeze and someone says "god bless you" or "bless you", or "lord willing" such and such will happen....so many things.....
Dealing with it all at work, everywhere actually, is just part of living an atheist life. Would a religious person like it if someone said to them "satan bless you"...? Of course not but religious people say religious things to others all the time without thinking that what they are saying  may not be nice at all - they assume that anything religious is a good thing.
To an atheist everything religious is bad. So....atheists live in silent about it all the time & just put of with the "insulting" comments telling ourselves that those people "mean well".
To an atheist imagining a world without religion would be a "paradise".


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't think saying God Bless You when you sneeze should make anyone angry if you just remember it's mostly considered good manners these days, or at least said out of kindness. That's all.


----------



## garnet (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you for all the kind responses. I hope some one will join me in my trip to getting slim. If not-I'm doing it anyway.

This is my "THE PLAN": To stop eating "bad/fattening" foods at night  & still go to bed with a comfy full feeling so I can sleep, to still  be able to eat many of the foods I like, cut WAY DOWN on nut butters  & sweets (Reeses, pies, cake, donuts - almost 0!) & not count  calories - so I am changing the TIMES I eat whatever.

BREAKFASTS: Whatever I want such as sandwich/cheeseburger, pasta &  veggies, chili & crackers,fried chicken & potatoes,  nachoes....etc.
LUNCHES: Finger foods such as small oatmeal bars, hard boiled eggs, an  assortment of things such as a fruit, olives, pickled okra, red bell  pepper chunks, long green beans, .....etc.
DINNERS: Meat and frozen green veggies, such as fish/poultry with  broccoli, asparagus, spinach, brussels. I am going to prepare several  dinners today-stuff ziplock bags with meat & green veggies & put  them in the freezer so dinner will be ready when I come home from work  to grab a bag & heat in the microwave fast.

Friday night- wine with my meat & green veggies.

Saturday & sunday dinners will be meat & a large green salad.

EXERCISE: For now, to start, wednesday,thursday,friday mornings- 15  minutes- different everyday, such as dance one day, pilates the next  day, strength bands the next day...etc. Saturday-30 minutes, sunday a  full hour. 

Don't know if my THE PLAN will work.....going shopping today for everything.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 25, 2018)

I am agnostic, so neither atheist nor Christian.   However I don't take offense at ANY well-meaning "blessing"; I can use all the kindness I can get.


----------



## Lon (Mar 25, 2018)

garnet said:


> Starting today I am committed to losing weight-getting rid of most of gained fat so that I have the energy to exercise enough to feel good and think clearly, so my shoes won't be too tight/painful anymore (I can put the ensoles that I ripped out to make them fit not so tight back in before they wear out), can where my old clothes, can sleep better, can feel cooler in summer, can smile without my face shaping out into a lumpy pie, can......the list is endless.
> Starting weight 160         .   Goal 120 .
> 
> Today I was "attacked" by another on facebook who did not agree with me - who cares, right? Why would he think I care about what he thinks? Why did he care
> ...


   Who decorated the wall with the religious stuff? Where are you working?


----------

